# Do you wear makeup when you go to the beach?



## Lauudd (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't even know if this post should be in this place.. but anyway...

Do you wear makeup when you go to the beach?
I hate to look like i'm sick just because I'm not using make up so I try to always use it but I've read that it's not so good to use makeup for the beach even though it's waterproof....

so what do you think?


----------



## Zephyra (Dec 18, 2009)

I do, since I worry a lot about sun exposure and tend to apply so much sunscreen that my face looks like shiny plastic unless I balance it out with some shimmery bronzer, mascara, and lipstick.  I don't usually swim, though...just sit in the shade with a giant hat and sunglasses.


----------



## tepa1974 (Dec 18, 2009)

No, I don't wear makeup.  I just groom my brows, apply a lip balm with SPF and curl my lashes (in addition to wearing sunblock on my face of course).


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2009)

i normally dont unless im going to the boardwalk, not the actual beach.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 18, 2009)

Nope, just sunscreen and lipgloss with SPF!!


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

Sometimes... I wear Full Coverage though so it holds up well to the water. (It just doesn't work with a towel... haha)

I'm such a water freak though, there's very little point.. The only time I spend ON the beach is when I'm trying to make a sand castle.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

No, I don't wear makeup to the beach. I just wear a lot of suncreen!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 19, 2009)

LOl.. Yes I do.. So much so that my mother has asked me if I'm going to a fashion show.. Lol .. I mixed my moisturizer with foundation, eyeliner, eyeshadow, blush and lipgloss. But I really just go to the beach to pose anyway. Lol


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

i don't bother wearing make up to the beach (not that i get to a beach very often!) i wear sun cream and lip balm!


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 21, 2009)

i have worn some blush/bronzer over my sunscreen before.. and some lipgloss.. thats about it though


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 22, 2009)

Nope, just use sunscreen and a lip product with sunscreen as well.  Between sweating and swimming, I just don't see the point of trying to wear makeup.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 23, 2009)

The beach I go to is on the east coast of Canada, so we don't sweat or swim much. We wade in the water, but it's the Atlantic and it's really cold.

I always wear sunblock and a full face of foundation and powder (and usually, a hat); this is because I'm very pale and burn very easily. The extra layer of makeup helps me keep from burning. Also waterproof mascara and lip gloss. Maybe blush, but my cheeks get an awesome glow from running around on the beach... and sometimes digging and making sandcastles... I'm 30+ and I will never stop making them


----------



## luvsic (Dec 23, 2009)

I do!

But I try to keep it "beachy"...I like to be one of those glamazon girls who has a daring bathing suit (plunging monokini, anyone?), lounges and tries to get a tan more than dabbles in the water and swims. 

I wear sunscreen, brown eyeliner, eyeshadow, lipstick/gloss, powder, a little bronzer and waterproof mascara. But, as much as I love my falsies, I leave them at home  Just not practical when you're sweating up a storm.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 23, 2009)

Just waterproof mascara..only a little bit though. Too much and you look like a tarantula and it flakes. I love swimming in the ocean and cant be bothered with makeup. I like feeling the sun on my skin ( with sunscreen of course) without the feel of any thick sticky make up


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

no.
only lip protection


----------



## kiss (Dec 24, 2009)

In Canada, I wear my usual natural face of makeup which consists of light foundation with spf, blush and mascara. If I am on vacation somewhere really hot like in cuba, I wear only lots of sunscreen and waterproof mascara. It's weird, after I get  back from vacation, I feel no need to wear foundation at all and always feel like selling all my makeup so I can go on vacation again. lol


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

the only makeup that i wear to the beach is a light dusting of mineral blush (that i put on once my sunscreen absorbs), lipgloss with spf, and a light swipe of mascara. sometimes i just dab a bit of vaseline on my lashes instead of mascara.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2010)

last summer the man and i practically lived at the beach. i didn't wear foundation (which was hard because my skin was AWFUL) but i did my eyebrows and used a little mascara here and there. this summer though, i'm going au natural.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Sunblock SPF 50, lipbalm SPF 60 and regular eye make up. I also keep covered up with a wider than shoulder hat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find if applied with a VERY thin layer of vaseline, eyeshadow (like you do with water) will remain waterproof long enough for you to swim in salty water for about 30 minutes before it takes impact and you need to dash for the nearest pulic loos to fix up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apply the vaseline very thinly, about the amount you would if you were using concealer. 
Work the shadow into it carefully, making sure you have no poking out bits of vaseline and no poking over bits of eyeshadow, people will notice!! 

Waterproof mascara et voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never found a swim proof eyeliner though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This method takes practice, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 2, 2010)

yes! and I play in the water a lot

I fill in my brows with and eyebrow pencil and UDPP as a base, wear waterproof mascara (Maybelline) and some cheek stain on my cheeks and lips


----------

